# Which type of PHD auger bit is best?



## Granpa49 (May 8, 2017)

There are many PTO auger bits on the market. Some have more elaborate wear parts than others. Does an auger bit with a corkscrew nose piece dig any better than one with a simple or no nose piece? What about wear teeth? Some have simple hardened steel plate while others have forged steel wear teeth. An older Ford phd that I've used in the past only had the wear teeth on the flights and no center piece. Does one auger design drill straighter holes than another? Does one design handle rocks better? Give us your two cents worth. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The bits with the long tapered wedge in the center seems to start a new hole easier with minimum drift. As for wear bars on the end of the auger flights the toothed type seems best for gravel, and the smooth best for soil. However, they are all a pain when the soil is hard and dry.


----------

